

Moot v1.2: SEO, 14 languages, image posting - tipiirai
https://moot.it/blog/release/v1.2.html

======
kmfrk
The last time moot.it appeared on HN:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5486786>.

------
fourstar
Is this from the creator of 4chan?

~~~
ing33k
creator of redis and node.js are involved.

<https://moot.it/about/>

~~~
joshguthrie
Read that again. They are thanked, nothing more.

~~~
ing33k
right

